# Toxic woods



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

From Woodshop News for all you guys turning and working with the exotics: http://www.woodshopnews.com/columns...9559-some-woods-can-be-harmful-to-your-health :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/wood-toxicity-22179/












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is less about woods*

More about a remedy or therapy for the allergic reactions.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> More about a remedy or therapy for the allergic reactions.  bill


I read the article.:yes:











 









.


----------

